# Topics > Toys >  O.P One, lively programmable robot, Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Silverlit Toys Manufactory Limited

ycoorobot.com/products/o-p-one

----------


## Airicist

OP ONE by Silverlit - a Lively Programmable Robot

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> O.P One is the game changer to robotic fun! It has various intelligent functions, such as:
> 
> LED Eyes - Scanning & Flashing light effect
> Lively Motion - All direction head movement
> Live Broadcast - Talk via the controller and broadcast the message via the Robot, with 5 real-time voice changer effects
> Motorized Arms - Can lift-up objects with both hands
> Code Tracker - Auto Record & Repeat your control input
> Spy - Real-time transmission of the surrounding sound to the controller’s built-in Speaker

----------

